
Django Test Plus Extension, an Advanced Tool for Django Tests - tolgahanuzun
https://github.com/tolgahanuzun/test_plus
======
tolgahanuzun
This is a detailed analysis of the atomic parts of Django tests. In short,
each running test understands how long it runs.

